# OpenJDK kostenlos?



## Reality (30. Jul 2017)

Hallo,
mal eine dumme Frage. Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass, wenn man mit OpenJDK entwickelt und das mit Linux auf einem Raspeberry PI verteilt, dass Java dann kostenlos ist und dadurch keine weiteren Lizenzen anfallen?
Kann das Programm, das man selbst schreibt proprietär sein?

Ich danke im Voraus!
Reality


----------



## stg (25. Aug 2017)

Ja und ja.
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie es sich verhält, wenn du die Java Runtime im Bundle in deinem Program mit auslieferst. Wenn auf dem RasPI aber eine Java runtime installiert ist, ganz unabhängig von deinem Program, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------

